# Fred is in hospital now:(



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred woke up at 2:30, 3:30 and 5:30 this am to go potty. This was unusual so I decide I would call vet when they opened. He then threw up bile and blood at 5:45 and 9am. He refused to eat so I dropped him at vet while I went to work. They ran test and said it could be pancreatitis or a reaction to the pain meds he's been on for a week for knee injury. He came home tonight because test results take a few days. They said if he continues to throw up or not eat call them in the am.

At 5 pm, he had bloody diarrhea.My vet said take him to emergency hospital ASAP. They are running all kinds of test to find out what's wrong. I was crying my eyes out.

Prayers for fred that it's nothing serious.

I will go visit him tomorrow.....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you have him in good hands Linda he'll be ok. Hugs


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave. I wish I could have stayed with him. Breaks my heart.

The doctor cringed when I said Fred is eating S & C raw. He said, we don't know what is causing this but it could be the food.....???


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sending good and healing thoughts for your baby. keep us posted! I feel so bad for you..it is so hard to see them sick.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh Linda, I'm so sorry to hear that Fred is in the hospital. You must be so worried and scared for him. I'm praying for all of you. :hug:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

oh Dear!!!!! Sending you love and please keep us posted!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

The same thing happened to Yunque months ago. He was sick for 3 weeks. They tested him for so many things and everything was good. Finally, the internal med specialist told me it was food allergy. We changed his food to hydrolized protein diet and he is doing great. I tried to change his diet to homecooked but he lost weight and it was almost impossible to make him gain any. So he is back to the diet the vet recommended, he is in good weight now and is fine. 
I hope they find what is causing this soon and he gets better! I know how hard this is for you. Hang in there. Hugs!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys I am about to call to see how he is doing. I thought about visiting tonight but I want him to get settled and will visit tomorrow morning. 

My bed won't be the same without my little cuddle bug


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Poor Freddie! Poor you! It will be a long night but you'll get through it. I'll bet they'll figure out what's wrong with him and that he'll be on the mend soon. :grouphug:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Linda, I am so sorry to hear the news about Fred. Prayers are with both of you. Know he is in good hands and I hope every thing will be okay. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

THANKS! HIS 9TH BIRTHDAY IS SUNDAY SO IT WOULD BE GREAT TO HAVE HIM HOME


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I woke up in a panic realizing Fred was not in my bed and was in the hospital. I held my breath and made the call. They said he is becoming more vocal this am, which I guess is a good thing and a bad thing. He has not had any vomiting or diarrhea….plus he ate food this am!!!! They said if he is still doing this well, he can go home at noon! I will ask what they think caused this when I pick him up. Thanks for all your prayers and support!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's great news, Linda. My guess is on his pain meds, as they are new to his system and, as with us humans, taking meds like aspirin, Advil, etc. can cause stomach upset, as well as bleeding. Fingers crossed that it's something that simple.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Poor Fred. Hope things continue upward.
Hope he enjoys his birthday weekend with good rest and relaxation.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope Fred is doing better today and he will be home for his 9th Birthday.
Sending many :kiss:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great news. So happy!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred is home and doing well!! They don't know what the cause was, but they suspect the meds he was given for his knee injury last week. The med has a high incident of this and they told me they NEVER prescribe it because of this. From now on I will question every little thing my vet does....


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad to hear Fred is home and doing better.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

so relieved to hear this Linda. I doubted what he said about his food. S and C is a good food and generally is good for most dogs. Sounds like he just doesn't like raw , when he jumps to conclusions so early. Did they give him nsaids for his knee.?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jean Dodds .... "Diet alone is one of the most important factors in helping improve our pets’ quality of life when it comes 

to arthritis. Most veterinarians will prescribe prescription diets that contain grains (glutens) and have joint supplements 

added to the kibble, along with anti-inflammatory medications. Most of the NSAID medications can cause damage or injury to 

tissues of the liver, kidneys, and bone marrow with long term use. Many processed grains and omega-6 fatty acids contain 

pro-inflammatory precursors found in some of these commercial diets. Another common ingredient found in pet food is white 

potato, which has been shown to promote inflammation, as have other members of the nightshade family of plants, such as 

peppers and eggplant. The sweet potato surprisingly has anti-inflammatory properties, a fact largely unknown to many people. 

Please remember that it is a different plant species from the white potato".


you might want to consider the anti inflammatory I posted about.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy to hear Fred is home with you. I was thinking it was probably the NSAID's upsetting his tummy. They can cause alot of problems


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooray for Fred :whoo: Glad he's on the road to recovery and will be able to celebrate his 9th b-day at home with all of you. Hope he gets lots of good things.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yes, Fred was on Deramaxx for his knee. The medications he was sent home with today are all for tummy ulcers. I suspect the drug ate away at his tender tummy. 

Dave, 
I looked at that supplement you suggested in my other thread. I am going to try it. I want to use up the supplement I am currently using to help his arthritis and then I will get it. That way I can see if it's better than what he is taking. 

I am actually trying Acana Kibble for Scuds. I am not sure if the raw agrees with him. He needs something that sits in his stomach longer, otherwise he can get sick in the am.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So glad he's doing better, and hope for a complete recovery over everything soon!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

glad he is doing better


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sigh of relief. So glad the birthday boy is home with his family. Hope the rest of your weekend is uneventful. :biggrin1:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I echo everyone's sentiments, Linda. I'm so glad Fred is home with you and feeling better. It's always worrisome when our little ones get sick and cannot tell us what is really wrong with them.

Wishing Fred a very Happy 9th Birthday!!

Starr


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank God he is better ! I cried at first then felt better. I'm sorry both of you had to go threw all that.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Fred, you tough little guy! arty:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Feliz Cumpleanos on your birthday Freddie. Celebrate by doing something goofy like tearing up a role of toilet paper! :evil: Happy to hear you are feeling better. :cheer2:

your Amigo
Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Yay Fred.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL! I wish fred still had it in him to shred! I love when they do that but my guys don't do it very often these days!

Thanks for all the birthday & well wishes!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Fred! Sorry to hear he was sick but good to know he is back home where he belongs.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am so sorry Linda, it is always so scary when something is wrong. They can't tell us what they are feeling, so sad for your poor little guy. Thinking positive thoughts for you and Freddie.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:cheer2:Happy Birthday Fred.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad Fred is on the mend. Happy birthday. Here's hoping your knee gets better, too.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Fred. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just saw this thread and am so happy for you Linda that all is fine now. So sorry you and Fred has to go through a bad and happy that all is well for the holidays! You are always there for everyone else's problems and so much deserve the best for yourself and your fur family. So relieved you got it!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm just catching up as well - I'm glad Fred is feeling better. Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for all your well wishes and birthday wishes! Fred is doing much better and his appetite is back full force. His test came back for pancreatitis so I am reading as much as I can about the condition. The medication may have caused it so I am trying to figure out if changing his diet is necessary. My first step is a holistic vet tomorrow.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad to hear that things are looking up for Fred and he had a happy birthday after all. Keep up the good work, Linda. Your dogs are very lucky to have you.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! He is doing really well. I just went to homeopathic vet to talk about his knee and pancreas. She sent me home with a bunch of Chinese herbs. I am sure he is going to love them…..!


----------

